# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  رفع دعوى قضائية جديدة ضد شركة آبل بسبب تورم بطاريات Apple Watch

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تبدو فكرة وضع بطاريات الليثيوم أيون في جيوبنا عبر هواتفنا الذكية  خطيرة بما فيه الكفاية، ويمكننا قول نفس الأمر عن الساعات الذكية التي تعمل  بدورها بهذا النوع من البطاريات. ولكن لحسن الحظ، لم نسمع عن حالات إحترقت  فيها الساعات الذكية حتى الآن، ولكن كاد أن يحدث ذلك في بعض الحالات. في الأونة الأخيرة، قامت إحدى ساكنات نيوجرسي تدعى Gina Priano-Keyer  برفع دعوى قضائية ضد شركة آبل بسبب الممارسات الإحتيالية وخرق إتفاقية  الضمان. وتدعي Gina Priano-Keyer أن ساعات آبل الذكية، بما في ذلك Apple  Watch Series 4 معرضة لخلل تضخم بطارية الليثيوم أيون داخل الساعة، مما  يؤدي إلى تحطم أو تلف المكونات الداخلية أو إنفصال هيكل الساعة.تدعي Gina Priano-Keyer أيضًا أن شركة آبل تدرك المشكلة ولكنها إستمرت  في بيع الساعة على أي حال. كانت السيدة Gina Priano-Keyer قد إكتشفت هذه  المشكلة لأول مرة مع ساعتها الذكية أثناء الشحن، ولكن أثناء نقلها إلى متجر  آبل من أجل إصلاحها، تم حرمانها من الإصلاح المجاني على الرغم من أن  ساعتها لا تزال في فترة الضمان، وقيل لها أنه يتوجب عليها دفع 229$ من أجل  الإصلاح.السيدة Gina Priano-Keyer ليست الوحيدة التي واجهت هذه المشكلة، فالشكوى  تشير إلى أن هناك عشرات من المستخدمين الآخرين الذين يعانون من نفس الأمر.  لقد سمعنا عن بعض مشاكل Apple Watch في الماضي، مثل تسببها في الطفح أثناء  إرتدائها. كانت هناك حادثة واحدة لرجل زعم أن Apple Watch أحرقت معصمه،  على الرغم من أن هذا يبدو هو الحادث الوحيد الذي يمكننا تذكره حتى الآن.وبطبيعة الحال، يبقى أن نرى ما إذا كانت Gina Priano-Keyer ستنجح في طلبها لرفع دعوى قضائية جماعية ضد شركة آبل أم لا.

----------

